# The TC 50 Most Recommended Woodwind/Brass Concerti



## jhar26

*TOP 50*

*1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn, Joseph - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1053r
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto BWV 1055r
8. Strauss, Richard - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss, Richard - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. Bach, CPE - Flute Concerto in D minor
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto Op. 9 No. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto Op. 10 No. 2
36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto no. 2
38. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
40. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto No. 3 #Il Gardelino"
41. Copland: Quiet City
42. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
43. Vivaldi - Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon (RV 545)
44. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
45. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
46. Rota - Trombone Concerto
47. de Frumerie - Trombone Concerto
48. Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto no. 1
49. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto op. 10 no. 1 "La tempesta di mare"
50. Nielsen - Flute Concerto *

A big thank you to member Aksel for all his hard work on this project. :tiphat:


----------

